# Pink to red BMW enhancement detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I did an enhancement detail on a friends imola red BMW which due to the amount of swirls robbing the paint of any depth or reflection it looked more of a pink colour to be honest. Which stands out even more under the halogen spot light when doing the 50/50 shots

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
140 mm Constant Pressure Glazing Pad
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Scholl s17+
Red moose machine glaze
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Maxolen Blue star A-Z dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
AMDetails AM Wheels
AMDetails AM Foam
AMDetails AMbubbles
AMDetails clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Karcher pressure washer
Noodle wash mitt
Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Snow foam gun
Chemical guy's 50/50 wax
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Rainx
Autosol metal polish

Some photos of the car before I start



























































































I first got on with the wheels and also so the arches. The wheels where cleaned using AM Wheels which is another new product to me which i`m really impressed with as fronts of the wheels was just given a coat of this and then left to dwell for a couple of minutes then removed using the pressure washer, the inner face`s of the wheels are in a very poor state so I think ken is looking at getting them powdercoated in the original silver finish as the really let the final look of the car down. Next the wheels where given a coat of ironx which again was left to dwell before being removed with the pressure washer. The arches where next and they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth.






















































The car was then given its first coat of snow foam










Whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and whilst this was still on the car I washed it using AM bubbles which is a new product to me and must say I am really impressed as it gives the water a really slick feel to it which seems to help the mitt just glide across the car and has a cracking fruity smell which is slightly addictive. The car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed doing using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a AMDetail soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.

Before I started polishing the car I decided to go round and dress the arches using a new product to me which is Maxolen Blue star A-Z dressing, I'm loving the finish this gives and a little seems to go a long way

A few 50/50 shots using my site lights, final fixed thank to Andy lol























































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Scholl s17+ polish






























































































































I then went round the car and applied a coat of red moose machine glaze using the DA and the lake county glazing pad which was left before being buffed using uber buffing towels.









































































The car was then given 2 coats of Chemical guys 50/50 wax leaving approx 30min between each coat again buffed using uber buffing towels
Also gave the arches another coat of Blue star A-Z dressing and also used the same product on the tyres. Alloys sealed using Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Exhaust was cleaned up using Autosol metal polish and a microfibre cloth but I forgot to get any photos


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Shaun :thumb:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great job m8, cant help but thinking black kidneys would look great.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work Shaun! 

Real shame this car hadnt been taken care of, which you can see by the state the front wheels are in even after some serious decontamination!

You have give the beemer its sparkle back, and altho im not a BM fan, this does look in exceptional good condition now you've had your hands on it!


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Awesome turnaround Shaun. :thumb: :buffer:

Owner must have been made up at that 

Chris


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome work. Nice job finishing in a day!


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

Great work Shaun, you put a lot of effort into that and it shows.
Well done.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great effort mate, Imola is my favourite BMW colour, stunning!


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

Shaun, tell me mate, do you dry the car before you spray with Tardis.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate!


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely job, cracking finish :argie:


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking great! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work buddy :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic work, it look's way better now


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice work there matey, excellent results.


----------



## Twitcher (Mar 22, 2012)

Its red once again! Well done


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

Another great detail


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Your Doctor may disagree about the black kidneys. Nice car by the way, good job.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stan laurel said:


> Shaun, tell me mate, do you dry the car before you spray with Tardis.


Hi Paul, i leave the car wet as after i have used the tardis and ironx i go on to the claying stage which means the car is sprayed with either water or lube depending which brand of clay i`m using. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhogg280 (May 27, 2011)

Top job there matey :buffer:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning work there , looks the business again:thumb: 

can I ask where you got your lights from?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice result BMW looking fantastic


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

bigslippy said:


> Stunning work there , looks the business again:thumb:
> 
> can I ask where you got your lights from?


They where from screwfix, originally 110v but had them changed over to
240V and had them PAT tested by the techs at work matey :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

andyhogg280 said:


> Top job there matey :buffer:


Cheer`s Andy, cant wait till we get to play :buffer: on the Ticky matey :argie:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice work, car looks great. I do like a red beemer


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Jack


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job , true detailers dream to complete such a transformation.


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

cracking job mate, what a differance


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks the part, nice work mate


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks superb! :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job, red is a cracking colour - really shows up the effort and work put in!


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work - how long did you spend on the paint correction and how was the bmw paint?


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work mate.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Adrian1759 said:


> Nice work - how long did you spend on the paint correction and how was the bmw paint?


Spent approx 9hrs on the car matey:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna say that's probably your best to date pal. From every angle that's a winner :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

wicked turnaround......lovely motor too :thumb:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

super job, very impressive finish!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stangalang said:


> I'm gonna say that's probably your best to date pal. From every angle that's a winner :thumb:


Thanks for that Matt, means a lot matey:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

DetailMyCar said:


> Great job, red is a cracking colour - really shows up the effort and work put in!


Cheers Nick :thumb:


----------



## DanielJames (Jul 6, 2010)

Great job, the wheels are in a similar condition to mine. I need to get them refurbed


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Danny S said:


> Great job, the wheels are in a similar condition to mine. I need to get them refurbed


Cheers Danny, i`m now working on putting a package together with a local alloy wheel refurb place so people can get a discount on any work done


----------

